# Cheapest boat that will hold 6 heavy people



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

So my buddy runs a training business, and is looking for boats that can hold 6 dudes, and their gear. Doesn't need to go fast, or be a fishing boat, just one that will fit them and comes with a motor to move the boat. 

He's looking to purchase about 4-6 new and was looking for the cheapest. Any recommendations? Aluminum or glass, doesn't matter. 

Thanks
-Josh


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Carolina Skiff.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Carolina Skiff.


+1

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What "training business" does your buddy need the boat for?

There are many boats that will hold six men, Carolina Skiff as mentioned will hold 6 guys but how much gear will need to be stowed?

Vessel to be used in shore, off shore?

More info needed for best recommendations.

A good hull for all around boating for 6 to consider would be a Dusky and can be purchased at very reasonable price.

Jimmy


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Gear is equal in size to scuba gear. 

What's the price on one of those no-frills Carolina skiffs running?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A little more info on the purpose of the boat would go along way with feedback.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cheap boats and hauling fat people around sounds like a great idea.

Let me get my GoPro and film this train wreck.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Splittine said:


> I little more info on the purpose of the boat would go along way with feedback.


Just for scooting around inshore. No real offshore adventures. Similar if you wanted to scoot around the bays, ports, channels, pickens, etc., but not run 5 miles off shore fishing for snapper.
Boat is for the purpose of transport, not fishing. Just a dude and a bag x 6.
4-6 people max.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Just for scooting around inshore. No real offshore adventures. Similar if you wanted to scoot around the ports, channels, pickens, etc., but not run 5 miles off shore fishing for snapper.



Is this a terrorist activity?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Is this a terrorist activity?


Yep, running a terrorist camp here in Pcola.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Is this a terrorist activity?


Sounds shady huh? Guys and bags.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Is this a terrorist activity?


No way they would get permits. Studer can't make money off that.




In reality this sounds like some wanna be paramilitary training crap. You know the types, mad they didnt go into the military so they try to play tough guy.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Here ya go, asking 5k

















Jimmy


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

give me $500 and you can have the sail boat in Escambia bay between the bridges...


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

How about this one? I'm thinking less than $500 with a used motor and battery....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pontoon Boat*


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Splittine said:


> JoeZ said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a terrorist activity?
> ...


At least it's not guys and sacks....


----------

